

I made a "ed simulator" in the URL - nlco
http://nlco.github.com/ed.coffee/#

======
nlco
Someone suggested to make an ed simulator in one of the "HTML5 History"
abuses, so I went for it over the weekend. Decided I'd share it with you guys.
(I never actually used ed since it was way before my time, so if there is
anything that I implemented wrong, let me know)

